# 2011 Felt F3 LTD - Just in time for the holidays!



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Now showing on the Felt Website: The Felt F3 LTD

The picture below appears to be a 3D CAD rendering of the bike, which uses DuraAce 7900 series drivetrain with a FSA SL-K Light crankset. Shimano RS20 wheels. DuraAce brakes.

Color is reported as Gloss Carbon & Charcoal...but it is the Green & Red highlights that I can't believe. It's April 4th, not April 1st anymore. I'm hoping the trouble is in my set! :idea: $4999. $300 less than original F3 and now at the same price point at which the original F3 launched this year.

Spec calls for the Easton EC90 SL fork, but the design in the picture is clearly the Original 2011 Felt Fork.

View attachment 227428


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the fact that Felt has been paying attention to what people have been asking for and upgrading on the bikes. It shows that they are paying attention.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

It isn't on the site this morning.

But it is a nice parts mix, basically the F2, but with non-Di2.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

It amazes me how fluid the Felt website is. That said, it is a nice equipment spec, and it fills a hole in the F-Series lineup, IMO. I was surprised when the 2011's launched without a non-Di2 Dura Ace equipped bike.

Except for the aforementioned green / red combination, I came very close to buying a Cervelo R3 last year that was equipped very similarly -- Dura Ace 7900 drivetrain & brakes with Shimano RS20 wheels. It was a very nice ride, and I can only imagine that combined with the excellent Felt F-Series frame, it would be even better.

Just change the green accents to, say, blue, and it would be easier to make that sale.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

*It's Baaaaaack!*

New F3 LTD is back on the website. Graphics have been improved. Still green with red, but has been toned down. Looks much better now. Still a computer generated image.

Hurry! Check the website before they re-design it again!!!

View attachment 227756


----------



## aimlesscyclist (Oct 29, 2011)

if you changed the bar tape to blue you'd be all set


----------

